

Ask HN: Books to get started on Angel Investment - andreshb

What books do you recommend to get started with Angel Investment?
======
gyardley
The Definitive Guide to Raising Money from Angels, by Bill Payne.
<http://billpayne.com/definitiveguide.html>

Yes, the site looks like godawful direct marketing spam and yes, it's written
for entrepreneurs looking to raise from angels. But there's a ton of useful
info in here about 'how angels work'.

EDIT: There's some weird pricing tests going on on Bill's site - try this URL
for the same product, potentially cheaper: <http://billpayne.com/get-angel-
money>

